# We Have A Little Problem



## Mastermind (Aug 18, 2013)

Anyone here remember tgerloff92?

How about this?

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/210947.htm

Here's what that jug looked like when I finished it......a bit blurry, but you can see how it was. 





Here's what that jug looks like now......













Some may also remember when this saw was offered up for sale in the Trading Post. I said then that someone had taken the jug off........well it looks like someone did. This guy...........


http://www.arboristsite.com/member.php?u=85160


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 18, 2013)

I remember bringing that classified ad to your attention Randy. Looks like a train wreck.


----------



## redunshee (Aug 18, 2013)

Goodness gracious!


----------



## rburg (Aug 18, 2013)

Why did you put all that blue stuff on it?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 18, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> I remember bringing that classified ad to your attention Randy. Looks like a train wreck.



Well we're gonna port Jack (the new owner) another jug........can't let it end like this.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 18, 2013)

rburg said:


> Why did you put all that blue stuff on it?



I didn't.


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 18, 2013)

he also is the one that was supposed to send a brand new 261 to Brad to auction off to help another member here that was injured. and that deal flaked thru.


"Take's a lifetime to build a good name and a second to destroy it"


----------



## old-cat (Aug 18, 2013)

Looking at the roof of the intake port it looks like two different jugs


----------



## old-cat (Aug 18, 2013)

It looks like the work of a Gorilla :msp_ohmy:


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Aug 18, 2013)

Dang Randy that sure is a bait and switch :msp_tongue: some dang shoddy work to say the least in that 2nd pic. :hmm3grin2orange: Amazing what some pass off to others. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Joe Kidd (Aug 18, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Anyone here remember tgerloff92?



How could we forget....what a disaster, and that's being polite.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm failing to see any flaws here. 


And some of you call yourselves saw builders......


----------



## Walt41 (Aug 18, 2013)

I thought silicone and jugs was the old way, don't they use saline now?


----------



## old-cat (Aug 18, 2013)

Why not play dough:msp_w00t:


----------



## sunfish (Aug 18, 2013)

I knew Randy was good, but take a look at all the high HP blue stuff! Dang man!!!


----------



## Fifelaker (Aug 18, 2013)

Was that re-ported with a plasma cutter set on HELLFIRE and DAMNNATION???


----------



## middleagemutant (Aug 18, 2013)

Pretty sad for someone to pull something like that.


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 18, 2013)

Let me get this straight. A 5100 was sold after being modded by Randy to tg for large money with the proceeds going to help another member. Good on the original donor, good on Randy and most of all on Tg for ponying up large dough. Then Tg sells it, but keeps the jug and replaces it with garbage?


----------



## pops21 (Aug 18, 2013)

WTF? Sure would be nice to know what happened.


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 18, 2013)

Im trying to remember but last time that saw was in the classifieds.... it wasn't tgerloff92 that was selling it but someone else (or was it?). Plot is thickening. Given tgerloff92 solid reputation otstir:, I can't imagine the new buyer's  when they discovered this. How did the saw come to you again Randy?opcorn:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 18, 2013)

FATGUY said:


> Let me get this straight. A 5100 was sold after being modded by Randy to tg for large money with the proceeds going to help another member. Good on the original donor, good on Randy and most of all on Tg for ponying up large dough. Then Tg sells it, but keeps the jug and replaces it with garbage?



No not exactly Nik. 

This is the same jug, I can tell by the exhaust and the squish band work. What it looks like is that maybe he decided he could get some more out of it while he was drunk......................

Either way. I've got another jug in the cleaner.......I'll just fix it up and send it back to Jack. Like you said Nik......good money was spent on this saw in order to help an AS member. I can't let Jack end up with a mess like this.


----------



## Moparmyway (Aug 18, 2013)

old-cat said:


> Looking at the roof of the intake port it looks like two different jugs



Without a doubt - a "bait-n-switch" took place, hopefully no blame was sent towards you Randy



............... Nice work in the first picture, but my 11 year old could do a better port job on the one with all of the fancy blue stuff !!


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 18, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> How did the saw come to you again Randy?opcorn:



The member that bought it from the Trading Post sent it to me to check over.


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 18, 2013)

Out of sheer ignorance (my own- I don't build or tinker.... just buy and run the hell out of them) can someone explain why that blue stuff would have been all over the cylinder in the first place?


----------



## Moparmyway (Aug 18, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> No not exactly Nik.
> 
> This is the same jug, I can tell by the exhaust and the squish band work. What it looks like is that maybe he decided he could get some more out of it while he was drunk......................
> 
> Either way. I've got another jug in the cleaner.......I'll just fix it up and send it back to Jack. Like you said Nik......good money was spent on this saw in order to help an AS member. I can't let Jack end up with a mess like this.



I never thought I would do this, asking Randy "is he sure" BUT ......... in the first picture, the intake doesnt have the ring support - whereas the rest of the pictures have the tonsil in the intake for ring support.

Are you sure he didnt switch them ????
The pictures dont make sense if its the same jug ??


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Aug 18, 2013)

Fifelaker said:


> Was that re-ported with a plasma cutter set on HELLFIRE and DAMNNATION???


Looks more like a wood rasp! :msp_scared:


----------



## gunnusmc03 (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm with mopararmy here. The exhaust ports are completely different.


----------



## o8f150 (Aug 18, 2013)

what a hack job


----------



## ernurse (Aug 18, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> Out of sheer ignorance (my own- I don't build or tinker.... just buy and run the hell out of them) can someone explain why that blue stuff would have been all over the cylinder in the first place?



Im no builder but I believe the silicone was to seal up all the leaks that were created with the attempt to "improve" on mastermind's work.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Aug 18, 2013)

That just makes me sick. I cant help but wonder how he wasn't canned some time ago. The guy lied so bad, and so frequently, it was spooky. After the 261 fiasco, he came back on here with a new forum name- but forgot to change his cell phone signature (identifying himself). He then proclaimed that he bought the phone from Tgerloff, and only went to school with him. Strange stuff..


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 18, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> Out of sheer ignorance (my own- I don't build or tinker.... just buy and run the hell out of them) can someone explain why that blue stuff would have been all over the cylinder in the first place?





Moparmyway said:


> I never thought I would do this, asking Randy "is he sure" BUT ......... in the first picture, the intake doesnt have the ring support - whereas the rest of the pictures have the tonsil in the intake for ring support.
> 
> Are you sure he didnt switch them ????
> The pictures dont make sense if its the same jug ??





gunnusmc03 said:


> I'm with mopararmy here. The exhaust ports are completely different.





ernurse said:


> Im no builder but I believe the silicone was to seal up all the leaks that were created with the attempt to "improve" on mastermind's work.



Give me a minute......more pics coming up.


----------



## o8f150 (Aug 18, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Give me a minute......more pics coming up.



minutes up:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Gologit (Aug 18, 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Aug 18, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> minutes up


Obviously monkey time is slower than human time...


----------



## ckelp (Aug 18, 2013)

he's busy throwing fecal matter again..


----------



## o8f150 (Aug 18, 2013)

Gologit said:


> opcorn:



I see your 1 popcorn and raise you 2 opcorn:opcorn::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## avason (Aug 18, 2013)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 18, 2013)

procarbine2k1 said:


> That just makes me sick. I cant help but wonder how he wasn't canned some time ago. The guy lied so bad, and so frequently, it was spooky. After the 261 fiasco, he came back on here with a new forum name- but forgot to change his cell phone signature (identifying himself). He then proclaimed that he bought the phone from Tgerloff, and only went to school with him. Strange stuff..



He ain't the only one on here that's got caught up in his lies.......


:msp_ohmy:




My computer in the shop crashed.......had to come in the house.....now, give me a minute.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 18, 2013)

Here's what you fellers are seeing and thinking it's a ring support.....





He ground upward on the ends of the intake for some reason.......and cut thru on the outside. Hence the blue goop. 





Here's the exhaust......still looks the same to me. 





He did butcher the lower transfers though.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Aug 18, 2013)

Moparmyway said:


> I never thought I would do this, asking Randy "is he sure" BUT ......... in the first picture, the intake doesnt have the ring support - whereas the rest of the pictures have the tonsil in the intake for ring support.
> 
> Are you sure he didnt switch them ????
> The pictures dont make sense if its the same jug ??



Sure looks like the same cylinder to me looking at the exhaust shape and cut chamber. For what ever reason, looks like he raised the hell out of the intake port but left a ring support. Randys intake port would have had plenty of ring support without needing a bridge. He sure did fubar that cylinder!


....and anyone that done that shoddy of porting would have never been able to make a combustion chamber, exhaust port, or uppers as pretty and nice as what Randy originally done.


----------



## Gologit (Aug 18, 2013)

*tgerloff92*

His last post on AS was 6/22. Has anybody had any dealings with him since then?


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Aug 18, 2013)

I got ten bucks says your sticker was still on it, and didn't have a speck of blue goo on it...... Good on you for taking care of it. DW


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 18, 2013)

Duane(Pa) said:


> I got ten bucks says your sticker was still on it, and didn't have a speck of blue goo on it...... Good on you for taking care of it. DW



Yeah, my sticker is still there.....and that's why I'm gonna fix it.


----------



## ndlawrence (Aug 18, 2013)

What some crap. I feel bad for the guy that bought the saw the last time on here. Good on you Randy for fixing it


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 18, 2013)

Didn't he list and sell some other big saws on here? Im thinking like a 395 or 90+cc Husq and then a Stihl 460 (positive it was a 70+cc Stihl) if my memory serves me right. Any other horror stories from unsuspecting buyers having dealings with him on those saws?


----------



## Gologit (Aug 18, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Yeah, my sticker is still there.....and that's why I'm gonna fix it.



Randy, when you get a chance please PM me the details on this. If you can include a rough time line of where the saw went and how tgerloff92 got his hands on it it would help.

He was banned for life here but talked his way back in with promises not to engage in any of his previous behavior. Apparently he's not holding up his end of the deal.


----------



## Moparmyway (Aug 18, 2013)

Moparmyway said:


> I never thought I would do this, asking Randy "is he sure" BUT ......... in the first picture, the intake doesnt have the ring support - whereas the rest of the pictures have the tonsil in the intake for ring support.
> 
> Are you sure he didnt switch them ????
> The pictures dont make sense if its the same jug ??



WOW .......
This throws me for a loop !!
Nuthin like a man-made bridge .............. a first for me !!!

(I should have known better than to ask "are you sure" to Randy..............:bang: )


----------



## buck futter (Aug 18, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Yeah, my sticker is still there.....and that's why I'm gonna fix it.



You not that bad after all randy I guess brad was wrong about you.


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 18, 2013)

it wasn't tgerloff92 that sold it last as I recall. he sold that saw to a active member who then turned around and sold it again to the new owner. Seems it was listed in the $300-$400 range. I was interested in it but when Randy came into the thread and denounced the blue goo I backed out quick.

What's most impressive in this thread is the display of character Randy is showing helping out with this when it's not his problem. He's stepped up several times on here and on a personal note, he took mercy on me regarding the rebuild when I bought the 2095 lemon that was documented here on AS. It's one of the many reasons I have stuck with him and will continue to do so. He's a fantastic example for me and someone I strive to emulate in my dealings with others.


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 18, 2013)

Moparmyway said:


> WOW .......
> This throws me for a loop !!
> Nuthin like a man-made bridge .............. a first for me !!!
> 
> *(I should have known better than to ask "are you sure" to Randy..............:bang: )*




Yep, the "Mastermind Lynch Mob" is assembling and deciding your fate. oke:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 18, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> it wasn't tgerloff92 that sold it last as I recall. he sold that saw to a active member who then turned around and sold it again to the new owner. Seems it was listed in the $300-$400 range. I was interested in it but when Randy came into the thread and denounced the blue goo I backed out quick.
> 
> What's most impressive in this thread is the display of character Randy is showing helping out with this when it's not his problem. He's stepped up several times on here and on a personal note, he took mercy on me regarding the rebuild when I bought the 2095 lemon that was documented here on AS. It's one of the many reasons I have stuck with him and will continue to do so. He's a fantastic example for me and someone I strive to emulate in my dealings with others.



I have my moments Steven.......defects of character, and shortcomings will rear their ugly head in us all from time to time my friend.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 18, 2013)

buck futter said:


> You not that bad after all randy I guess brad was wrong about you.



That's funny right there. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Thommo (Aug 18, 2013)

:hmm3grin2orange: A chainsaw with silicon implants. I think i have seen it all now.


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Aug 18, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I have my moments Steven.......defects of character, and shortcomings will rear their ugly head in us all from time to time my friend.


Short, defective character with an ugly head... yup, that's you! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 18, 2013)

MarkEagleUSA said:


> Short, defective character with an ugly head... yup, that's Blazin! :hmm3grin2orange:






Yeah, that describes *Blazin* pretty well. 


:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## barneyrb (Aug 18, 2013)

Can the SOB.....ban his IP for life.......tg is who I'm talking about.......


----------



## Gologit (Aug 18, 2013)

*tgerloff92*

He's gone. Banned for life. If any of you guys that frequent other forums ( and shame on you if you do :msp_rolleyes run across this guy you might warn the members about him.

He was given plenty of chances to changes his ways but it doesn't appear to be happening. Good riddance.


----------



## elanjoe (Aug 18, 2013)

ouch !!!! opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## barneyrb (Aug 18, 2013)

Gologit said:


> He's gone. Banned for life. If any of you guys that frequent other forums ( and shame on you if you do :msp_rolleyes run across this guy you might warn the members about him.
> 
> He was given plenty of chances to changes his ways but it doesn't appear to be happening. Good riddance.



Dang, a Mod finally listened to me........there are miracles every day......


----------



## Gologit (Aug 18, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> Dang, a Mod finally listened to me........there are miracles every day......



Well, every once in awhile you're right.


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 18, 2013)

He was a younger guy I think...... younger than me and I've been 30 for 2years now:hmm3grin2orange:. It's a shame how this generation has grown up. The newest generation is a total debacle. My parents were 36 when they had me- Old School folks. Grew up "Yes Sir No Sir" and I practice it to this day. I run a boot camp at home while Kari "grounds" my unreasonable expectations and finds amiable compromises with the kids. Im raising "Success Stories not Statistics". To me Tgerloff92 is a perfect example of what is wrong in today's youth- no respect, doesn't care about anyone or anything, doesn't stand for anything, has no propriety or class.


----------



## o8f150 (Aug 18, 2013)

I personally think randy is a stand up guy just like a lot of people on here ,,, but most of the guys here that stand up are still only waste high


----------



## Majorpayne (Aug 18, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> He was a younger guy I think...... younger than me and I've been 30 for 2years now:hmm3grin2orange:. It's a shame how this generation has grown up. The newest generation is a total debacle. My parents were 36 when they had me- Old School folks. Grew up "Yes Sir No Sir" and I practice it to this day. I run a boot camp at home while Kari "grounds" my unreasonable expectations and finds amiable compromises with the kids. Im raising "Success Stories not Statistics". To me Tgerloff92 is a perfect example of what is wrong in today's youth- no respect, doesn't care about anyone or anything, doesn't stand for anything, has no propriety or class.



My youngest son is 39 and reminded me when I pulled over in town and cut a switch in someones yard and used it on him.


----------



## dieselfitter (Aug 18, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> it wasn't tgerloff92 that sold it last as I recall. he sold that saw to a active member who then turned around and sold it again to the new owner. Seems it was listed in the $300-$400 range. I was interested in it but when Randy came into the thread and denounced the blue goo I backed out quick.
> 
> What's most impressive in this thread is the display of character Randy is showing helping out with this when it's not his problem. He's stepped up several times on here and on a personal note, he took mercy on me regarding the rebuild when I bought the 2095 lemon that was documented here on AS. It's one of the many reasons I have stuck with him and will continue to do so. He's a fantastic example for me and someone I strive to emulate in my dealings with others.



I'm all for holding the responsible party accountable. Given tgerloff92's past behavior it is a knee jerk assumption he did this but can we be sure? Who sold it to the current owner? Basically, Let's give him a fair trial and then hang him. DF
If I am missing something in this tread then I apologize and disregard this post.


----------



## barneyrb (Aug 18, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> I personally think randy is a stand up guy just like a lot of people on here ,,, but most of the guys here that stand up are still only waste high



Yep, Randy is one of the "good ole boys" only problem is there ain't no demand for them anymore......good of him to make it right even though he didn't have a dog in the hunt...


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 18, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> it wasn't tgerloff92 that sold it last as I recall. he sold that saw to a active member who then turned around and sold it again to the new owner. *Seems it was listed in the $300-$400 range. I was interested in it but when Randy came into the thread and denounced the blue goo I backed out quick.*
> 
> What's most impressive in this thread is the display of character Randy is showing helping out with this when it's not his problem. He's stepped up several times on here and on a personal note, he took mercy on me regarding the rebuild when I bought the 2095 lemon that was documented here on AS. It's one of the many reasons I have stuck with him and will continue to do so. He's a fantastic example for me and someone I strive to emulate in my dealings with others.



Link?opcorn:



barneyrb said:


> Dang, a Mod finally listened to me........there are miracles every day......



Even a blind hog finds an acorn every now and then Randy.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Aug 18, 2013)

Ahh, I see......



What a meanie this guy was to do this to such a nice saw. It was very naughty of him to be such a bad boy....


What an immature nincompoop!


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 18, 2013)

*Hmmmmm...*

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/231060.htm

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/211952-7.htm#post3932438


----------



## nmurph (Aug 18, 2013)

I know of one other person that got a saw from Tyrel that had some customization. He claimed the saw must have gotten swapped when it was at the shop...whatever!

Randy's a very civilized monkey.


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 18, 2013)

Majorpayne said:


> My youngest son is 39 and reminded me when I pulled over in town and cut a switch in someones yard and used it on him.



see my Dad grew up a fatherless boy... he was the oldest of three. His dad walked up to him while he was throwing the football with his younger brother David..... put his hand on his shoulder and said, "Richard- you're the man of the house now". He turned around and walked away. My Dad was eleven yrs old. Never saw his dad again until we went to his funeral. I don't think my dad ever got over that. It was a heavy burden for a young man to carry and his mom thru it on him. My Dad never was a "whipper" he always talked and we listened. Momma though..... I've cut many'a my own switch off the forsethia bush.:msp_thumbup: If it wasn't the right one.... we got whipped twice. Love her to death for it. Hell Im smiling as Im typing. Only time Dad ever whipped us that I can recall...... we had really given mom a hard time (home schooled in Middle School, my younger brother was being homeschool for Elem that year)..... Dad came home for Lunch as he did every day and mom was crying. I got whipped once and I cried more out of shame than the act itself (he had no practice whipping) and my brother was standing there waiting for his and he pissed his pants.:hmm3grin2orange: Dad was so hurt and ashamed for having to whip us that he couldn't come to our room that night for bedside prayers. Me and my brother Jason laugh about it now- Dad always gets a sad look on his face to this day when we mention it.


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 18, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Link?opcorn:
> 
> 
> 
> Even a blind hog finds an acorn every now and then Randy.




Can't do a link..... wouldn't if I could. The last seller is innocent in this and I'll leave him anonymous unless he wants to identify himself. What I know of him- he's a stand up dude and has no part in this.:msp_wink:


----------



## thomas1 (Aug 18, 2013)

Did you already find another cylinder?


----------



## STOIE (Aug 18, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> He was a younger guy I think...... younger than me and I've been 30 for 2years now:hmm3grin2orange:. It's a shame how this generation has grown up. The newest generation is a total debacle. My parents were 36 when they had me- Old School folks. Grew up "Yes Sir No Sir" and I practice it to this day. I run a boot camp at home while Kari "grounds" my unreasonable expectations and finds amiable compromises with the kids. Im raising "Success Stories not Statistics". To me Tgerloff92 is a perfect example of what is wrong in today's youth- no respect, doesn't care about anyone or anything, doesn't stand for anything, has no propriety or class.



Hey, you sir have offended me... haha
Not all us young guys are bad....
Some of us weren't allowed to get away with anything and everything as kids.

Anyway, there are good and bad in all generations, it's just a matter of weeding through the bad to get to the good.

Aaron.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 18, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Did you already find another cylinder?



Yeah......there a whole box full of those saws that you gave to me at Ernie's. 


Dementia setting in or what? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 18, 2013)

Real good of you Randy. I haven't met you in person yet but look forward to the day, you seem like a real good dude.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Aug 18, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> Real good of you Randy. I haven't met you in person yet but look forward to the day, you seem like a real good dude.



You will get your chance on September 28th (unless you get snowed in).


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 18, 2013)

STOIE said:


> Hey, you sir have offended me... haha
> Not all us young guys are bad....
> Some of us weren't allowed to get away with anything and everything as kids.
> 
> ...



Yeah but your on a different continent bro........ Stateside- the newest generation is worthless.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 18, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> I personally think randy is a stand up guy just like a lot of people on here ,,, but *most of the guys here that stand up are still only waste high*



Mods are we gonna let this guy keep taking pokes at Blazin and Vandelay? opcorn:



andydodgegeek said:


> Real good of you Randy. I haven't met you in person yet but look forward to the day, you seem like a real good dude.



I'm looking forward to meeting you too Andy.......I already feel like we have a lot in common my friend. 



Guido Salvage said:


> You will get your chance on September 28th (unless you get snowed in).



Yep.......everyone needs to be a Wiggs place on the 28th. We're gonna have a blast.


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 18, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> *Yeah......there a whole box full of those saws that you gave to me at Ernie's.*
> 
> 
> Dementia setting in or what? :msp_biggrin:



Tom already knew that..... he just wanted you to tell everyone about it......... part of his "Hero Complex".otstir:


----------



## thomas1 (Aug 18, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Yeah......there a whole box full of those saws that you gave to me at Ernie's.
> 
> 
> Dementia setting in or what? :msp_biggrin:



Oh, that's where they went.

Don't forget to save the parts off that 510 so I can convert a 421 to the rim drive setup. :msp_wink:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 18, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> Tom already knew that..... he just wanted you to tell everyone about it......... part of his "Hero Complex".otstir:



He is sure enough a hero of mine. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 18, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Oh, that's where they went.
> 
> Don't forget to save the parts off that 510 so I can convert a 421 to the rim drive setup. :msp_wink:



Done set those to the side.......now if I can remember where I put them. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## thomas1 (Aug 18, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> Tom already knew that..... he just wanted you to tell everyone about it......... part of his "Hero Complex".otstir:



Lots of boxes get sent to Tennessee, it's hard to keep track of what all is in them.


----------



## thomas1 (Aug 18, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> He is sure enough a hero of mine. :msp_thumbup:



I always liked a girl with low standards.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 18, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> I always liked a girl with low standards.


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 18, 2013)

*Wow......*

I am the one who sold this to Jack. I started the for sale ad. I started this whole ordeal? 

I was wondering where that A$$hole was (Tgerloff92). It took 4 weeks for him to get me this saw. He traded me an 036 Pro for it.. And a bunch if parts. When I got it, I ran it and thought it was pretty nice, but wasn't what I thought it should be?? 

I apologize Jack. And call me (you still have my #) don't know why you didn't call me yet.. This is not my M.O. Didn't sell it because I thought it was messed up. Sold it because I have addiction to buying and selling saws to get different ones. Have a bunch and always sell a bunch to keep a bunch :msp_unsure: When chit like this happens it hurts. I sold quite a few saws here. Some personal. Some where CL finds that I rebuilt and tested. Some I just bought and resold. 

Bryanr2 - I knew you knew who it was. As you have been the person who has either posted or liked most of my posts (over anyone else here). I appreciate your Cander, but I will own a mistake. I sent a 350 Husq out awhile ago and it had a problem. i just rectified that problem today. I am done selling here. I am no builder, I am a tinkerer. I like to rebuild and play with s was. But my findings will now stay on CL. As I do not need to have people here, thinking I am Tgerloff92. I really thought that he was a stand up dude. Spent numerous hrs texting this dude and talking to him. Really thought he was a young kid with his chit together...........

FML...


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 18, 2013)

*Here are the rest of the 'pre blue goo mess' pics.*



Mastermind said:


> Tweaks.....



Taken from the original 'auction to help out Jasha' thread.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 18, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> I am the one who sold this to Jack. I started the for sale ad. I started this whole ordeal?
> 
> I was wondering where that A$$hole was (Tgerloff92). It took 4 weeks for him to get me this saw. He traded me an 036 Pro for it.. And a bunch if parts. When I got it, I ran it and thought it was pretty nice, but wasn't what I thought it should be??
> 
> ...



No one is blaming you........I'm gonna fix this thing up so Jack ends up getting exactly what he thought he was getting. Tgerloff92 and his dealings are no reason for you to quit dealing with the members here.


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 18, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> I am the one who sold this to Jack. I started the for sale ad. I started this whole ordeal?
> 
> I was wondering where that A$$hole was (Tgerloff92). It took 4 weeks for him to get me this saw. He traded me an 036 Pro for it.. And a bunch if parts. When I got it, I ran it and thought it was pretty nice, but wasn't what I thought it should be??
> 
> ...



No need for that bro. It proves my statement that you came forward. Noone thinks your Tgerloff92. Chit just happens when you flip/ sell stuff. I do follow your post.... and I'd vouch for you.


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 18, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> No one is blaming you........I'm gonna fix this thing up so Jack ends up getting exactly what he thought he was getting. Tgerloff92 and his dealings are no reason for you to quit dealing with the members here.



:monkey::agree2: +1. He beat me to it. Go back to Randy's opening post....... we knew the Culprit right off the bat.


----------



## nmurph (Aug 18, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> No one is blaming you........I'm gonna fix this thing up so Jack ends up getting exactly what he thought he was getting. Tgerloff92 and his dealings are no reason for you to quit dealing with the members here.



X's 2.


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 18, 2013)

I appreciate all of your posts and your kind words. But my last post said it. The worst is yet to come. I bought 2 saws from him. A 5100 and 395xp. If it wasn't so late, I would text the other owner. The other saw wasn't ported, but that does not mean that the idiot didn't do some stupid chit to it.

Sad part, Randy has this one too.

Randy. PM me and I will make it right with you. I can not and will not take this.


----------



## chadihman (Aug 18, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> I've been 30 for 2years now:hmm3grin2orange:.



Me too. Thirty was rough. I felt like an instant old fart. I know its not that old but thirty feels like you just left the good old days in your twentys


----------



## chadihman (Aug 18, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Anyone here remember tgerloff92?
> 
> How about this?
> 
> ...


When are you going to understand that not everyone is a porting genius. That might have been his best:msp_sad: Not so good of him but I hope he gets his life back on track. How did it run? Might have been the best thing out there blue goo and all.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 18, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> I appreciate all of your posts and your kind words. But my last post said it. The worst is yet to come. I bought 2 saws from him. A 5100 and 395xp. If it wasn't so late, I would text the other owner. The other saw wasn't ported, but that does not mean that the idiot didn't do some stupid chit to it.
> 
> Sad part, Randy has this one too.
> 
> Randy. PM me and I will make it right with you. I can not and will not take this.



Who's 395 is it? I've got a couple of them here still in the boxes right now....I'd like to take a look. 

You really don't have to do a thing.....seriously.


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 18, 2013)

chadihman said:


> Me too. Thirty was rough. I felt like an instant old fart. I know its not that old but thirty feels like you just left the good old days in your twentys



absolute worst year of my life..... my FIL died in June @ age 53 of stage 4 gleoblastoma brain cancer after defying it for 22 months. A friend of mine that I grew up with (2 years younger than me) fell 50' yesterday while in a boom lift (whole thing flipped over while he was washing windows on a new home out on Douglas Lake) another one of my friends was driving it- brakes failed. His skull fractured in 8 places, he broke his wrists, his back, his pelvis, is on life support, his wife has signed a "do not recessitate" statement. His kidneys and his lungs have shut down. Doctors told his wife to prepare to pull the plug. Leaving behind a 4 yr old daughter and 1yr old son. Absolute tragedy.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 18, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> absolute worst year of my life..... my FIL died in June @ age 53 of stage 4 gleoblastoma brain cancer after defying it for 22 months. A friend of mine that I grew up with (2 years younger than me) fell 50' yesterday while in a boom lift (whole thing flipped over while he was washing windows on a new home out on Douglas Lake) another one of my friends was driving it- brakes failed. His skull fractured in 8 places, he broke his wrists, his back, his pelvis, is on life support, his wife has signed a "do not recessitate" statement. His kidneys and his lungs have shut down. Doctors told his wife to prepare to pull the plug. Leaving behind a 4 yr old daughter and 1yr old son. Absolute tragedy.



But you are in good health with a beautiful family that loves and needs you........I'd say you are having a great year.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 18, 2013)

I'll be 50 next year......you 30 somethings quit yer #####in. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 18, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> I appreciate all of your posts and your kind words. But my last post said it. The worst is yet to come. I bought 2 saws from him. *A 5100 and 395xp*. If it wasn't so late, I would text the other owner. The other saw wasn't ported, but that does not mean that the idiot didn't do some stupid chit to it.
> 
> Sad part, Randy has this one too.
> 
> Randy. PM me and I will make it right with you. I can not and will not take this.



Bam. I knew there was a Tgerloff 395! I just couldn't remember who bought it earlier when I posted about it.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Aug 18, 2013)

man, I was in my prime thru my 30s. y'all better enjoy these years, it goes down hill.:msp_wink:


----------



## dieselfitter (Aug 18, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> I am the one who sold this to Jack. I started the for sale ad. I started this whole ordeal?
> 
> I apologize Jack. And call me (you still have my #) don't know why you didn't call me yet.. This is not my M.O. Didn't sell it because I thought it was messed up. Sold it because I have addiction to buying and selling saws to get different ones. Have a bunch and always sell a bunch to keep a bunch :msp_unsure: When chit like this happens it hurts. I sold quite a few saws here. Some personal. Some where CL finds that I rebuilt and tested. Some I just bought and resold.
> 
> ...



DexterDay, I don't think anyone could possibly think you started this mess. It is clear you are a stand up guy, not Tgerloff92 or anything like him. It is people like you that are an asset to AS. I hope you reconsider your decision to offer items for sale on AS. I would buy a saw from you with no reservations. 
I raised the question of someone (you) having possession of the saw after Tgerloff92. I wasn't implying any misconduct on your part. I just wanted everyone to keep an open mind and perform due diligence before a member was banned. When my day to be banned comes, that is all I can ask for. I want to apologize if my previous post put you on the defensive. You have no reason to feel defensive at all. DieselFitter


----------



## Gologit (Aug 18, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'll be 50 next year......you 30 somethings quit yer #####in. :msp_rolleyes:



Only 50? Pffffttt...I have wedges older than that.


----------



## griffonks (Aug 18, 2013)

I thought about PMing tgerloff92 when he offered Brad the 261. He sounded like a standup young dude and I thought that I'd like to meet him as we both live in CO and I get to the NW corner of our state occasionally.

Fortunately I changed my mind. I couldn't figure out what he was doing with all the big saws, really all you need for our pine is a MS360... the only other common trees up there is Cottonwood, Aspen....


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Aug 18, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Only 50? Pffffttt...I have wedges older than that.



but you are bionic :biggrin:


----------



## dieselfitter (Aug 18, 2013)

(QUOTE)I'm looking forward to meeting you too Andy.......I already feel like we have a lot in common my friend. 



Yep.......everyone needs to be a Wiggs place on the 28th. We're gonna have a blast. [/QUOTE]

Ok Andy and Randy, what going on Sept. 28th? Who is and where is Wigg's place. Apparently I didn't get the memo? Randy will you have room to take an extra saw or two back for re-work?


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 18, 2013)

dieselfitter said:


> DexterDay, I don't think anyone could possibly think you started this mess. It is clear you are a stand up guy, not Tgerloff92 or anything like him. It is people like you that are an asset to AS. I hope you reconsider your decision to offer items for sale on AS. I would buy a saw from you with no reservations.
> I raised the question of someone (you) having possession of the saw after Tgerloff92. I wasn't implying any misconduct on your part. *I just wanted everyone to keep an open mind and perform due diligence before a member was banned.* When my day to be banned comes, that is all I can ask for. I want to apologize if my previous post put you on the defensive. You have no reason to feel defensive at all. DieselFitter



Tgerloff92 did a lot of wrong here on AS. This situation is just one example. His username was one that really stunk up the place. Those in the "know" stayed clear. Word traveled fast.... unfortunately not fast enough or he'd still be stuck with his saws.


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 18, 2013)

dieselfitter said:


> DexterDay, I don't think anyone could possibly think you started this mess. It is clear you are a stand up guy, not Tgerloff92 or anything like him. It is people like you that are an asset to AS. I hope you reconsider your decision to offer items for sale on AS. I would
> buy a saw from you with no reservations.
> I raised the question of someone (you) having possession of the saw after Tgerloff92. I wasn't implying any misconduct on your part. I just wanted everyone to keep an open mind and perform due diligence before a member was banned. When my day to be banned comes, that is all I can ask for. I want to apologize if my previous post put you on the defensive. You have no reason to feel defensive at all. DieselFitter



Just seen this and it wasn't you. But unlike some (Tgerloff) I want to continue to be a part of this community. Some run and hide. I am right here and want to fix what I F'kd up..... 

No offense taken... Just want to make it right with Randy. I want to send something down his way. But every time I do, something in the classifieds catches my eye.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 18, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Only 50? Pffffttt...I have wedges older than that.



You have wedges older than Moses...... :msp_tongue:



dieselfitter said:


> Ok Andy and Randy, what going on Sept. 28th? Who is and where is Wigg's place. Apparently I didn't get the memo? Randy will you have room to take an extra saw or two back for re-work?



WKY GTG Sept. 28th Murry KY.......be there.


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 18, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Just seen this and it wasn't you. But unlike some (Tgerloff) I want to continue to be a part of this community. Some run and hide. I am right here and want to fix what I F'kd up.....
> 
> No offense taken... Just want to make it right with Randy. I want to send something down his way. *But every time I do, something in the classifieds catches my eye. *




I have the exact same problem. Usually, it's that I have one in his shop (and it sits there sssssssooooooooooooooooooooo longggggggggggggggg)otstir: that I need to fill a void and I wind up buying something else. Works out for both of us- he is *guaranteed* to port anything I buy and I get a new saw. It is an exercise in patience though when Im waiting for that "methodical think tank" to finish my toys so I can play with them. Take my 2100cd- I bought it from Jon1212...... never cranked it........ sent it to Randy for a FULL rebuild and port just bc........ and now he's sittin on it foolin with Tgerloffs Dolly. :bang: otstir: oke: :jester: :hmm3grin2orange: 

Note: All them Characters mean my last comment was in good fun- not being an Azz or nothing.


----------



## cobey (Aug 19, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> I personally think randy is a stand up guy just like a lot of people on here ,,, but most of the guys here that stand up are still only waste high


 that discribes me! alot of guys i meet from this forum are way taller than me...... any bar longer that 24" would be hard
for me to keep out of the dirt!


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 19, 2013)

chadihman said:


> Me too. Thirty was rough. I felt like an instant old fart. I know its not that old but thirty feels like you just left the good old days in your twentys




Turning 30 didn't feel any different for me. Just crossed 40 last month. That one I felt...



Mastermind said:


> I'll be 50 next year......you 30 somethings quit yer #####in. :msp_rolleyes:




And turn down that loud music while yer at at. Damn kids....




Gologit said:


> Only 50? Pffffttt...I have wedges older than that.





Mastermind said:


> You have wedges older than Moses...... :msp_tongue:



But none as old as SS.


----------



## treesmith (Aug 19, 2013)

it looks like it was re-ported by a smurf with a partner k650!
when quizzed about the port work he said " I like to smurf holes all through the cylinder from the outside to improve air flow" This made him so happy he got really enthusiastic with his blue goo.


----------



## pops21 (Aug 19, 2013)

That intake is over the TOP and takes the cake!!!!! I can only imagine what was going threw his head when doing this and slathering it back together blue RVT. Especially that intake......wow just wow:msp_scared: 

Ok now I'm ready to see what this 395 looks like.:hmm3grin2orange::sword:


----------



## imagineero (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm not generally one to kiss and tell, but this story makes me willing to lay out some cards in the hopes of protecting some other AS members. Maybe I should have spoken up earlier. 

I bought a 441 cm described as "as new with only a few tanks through it" or something like that, from Tyrel (tgerloff) back in October last year. The condition of the saw was far from consistent with the description. It was well down on power compared to the other (stock) 441's I've got, so I opened it up to take a look. Somebody who had never had a 441 and bought it might have thought that was how they were supposed to run, and might have been afraid to open it up and decided to just live with it. The cylinder was a carbon copy of the one in this thread, right down to the blue goop. Mine wasn't quite as butchered as the one shown, but it had plenty of other problems. Tyrel changed his story and said someone had ported it for him etc... but it was pretty clear he'd done it himself. In the end we settled on him covering the cost of a new top end and I was happy with that. Time passed and the new top end never materialized and the story kept changing. This was around the time of the Jasha 261 incident and I gave Brad a heads up because it sounded like that whole thing would turn out bad and I was thinking that both the buyer of the saw and Jasha would be feeling uncomfortable. I ended up buying a new top end myself which nmurph sent me, and just wrote it off but Brad must have a way with words because he said something to Tyrel which caused the full purchase price of the saw to appear in my account one day, minus shipping. 

Well, nobody can complain about a free saw, and I figured he'd made it more than right and I was happy enough. I ended up paying for the new top end, a muffler, gaskets etc and some small parts. That saw has always been weird though, and I've found lots of little things wrong with it over time. It might be worth contacting the guy about it, might get something out of him. I've still got his number which I would be happy to give to whoever it was bought this saw or Randy. 

For your amusement, here's some reading and some pics;

*Here's a post tgerloff 'liked'*. I thought it might make for some fun reading to go along with the pics. Original post by canadiancarguy;

_From my experience with the 441, take your die grinder and stick that rasp as far up those skinny little slits for transfers and widen them, then be careful on the intake port only a small window to work with, raise it a little and widen it a little. Then the other two passages in the intake can be straightened out and widened. Machine the cylinder down a little, sandpaper works for this if you have patience and check the squish for even number all the way around. Then widen the exhaust, cut the muffler in half, cut that snorkel of a baffle out, weld muffler back together and another port. Remove limiter caps from carb, grind the key slot out of the flywheel, advance timing 12 degrees to 16 degrees. Then you will have a 441 that eats 460s at least stock ones. Also watch out for the throttle cable coming out, it made me think I had an air leak and I must tore the saw apart 4 or 5 times trying to see if I have screwed something up with my porting. _

From the look of the cylinder, he took it to heart. It's been hacked away pretty much all over, but I don't think a lot was removed from the ports. The muffler is a write off. There were lots of weird little things, like the plug was gapped at over 1/8", and the carb had been reassembled wrong. That one took me some head scratching because I haven't disassembled one of these before. The trigger wouldn't open the throttle the whole way, and it wouldn't click off choke by squeezing the throttle. After comparing it to another saw I found that the cable was in the wrong place, and the carb hadn't been fit into the white plastic thingy on the right hand side. If you think anything can be done with this one I'd be curious to hear. 























Of all the places to try and fake guys out with ####ty saw work, why would you pick arboristsite though? It's like trying to pass your finger paintings off as the original mona lisa to a bunch of art critics. He should have gone with ebay. Oh well.....

Shaun


----------



## Stihlman441 (Aug 19, 2013)

Crickey WTF :msp_scared:


----------



## imagineero (Aug 19, 2013)

Isn't there some kind of AS by-law that specifies you're not allowed to keep sold saws in your sig mate?


----------



## Stihlman441 (Aug 19, 2013)

There ya go.


----------



## imagineero (Aug 19, 2013)

Stihlman441 said:


> There ya go.



Rep sent! You're fully compliant ;-) Carry on, but we'll be keeping an eye on you!


----------



## Stihlman441 (Aug 19, 2013)

Ok i will be good,sorry for being a rebble.


----------



## nmurph (Aug 19, 2013)

imagineero said:


> I'm not generally one to kiss and tell, but this story makes me willing to lay out some cards in the hopes of protecting some other AS members. Maybe I should have spoken up earlier.
> 
> I bought a 441 cm described as "as new with only a few tanks through it" or something like that, from Tyrel (tgerloff) back in October last year. The condition of the saw was far from consistent with the description. It was well down on power compared to the other (stock) 441's I've got, so I opened it up to take a look. Somebody who had never had a 441 and bought it might have thought that was how they were supposed to run, and might have been afraid to open it up and decided to just live with it. The cylinder was a carbon copy of the one in this thread, right down to the blue goop. Mine wasn't quite as butchered as the one shown, but it had plenty of other problems. Tyrel changed his story and said someone had ported it for him etc... but it was pretty clear he'd done it himself. In the end we settled on him covering the cost of a new top end and I was happy with that. Time passed and the new top end never materialized and the story kept changing. This was around the time of the Jasha 261 incident and I gave Brad a heads up because it sounded like that whole thing would turn out bad and I was thinking that both the buyer of the saw and Jasha would be feeling uncomfortable. I ended up buying a new top end myself which nmurph sent me, and just wrote it off but Brad must have a way with words because he said something to Tyrel which caused the full purchase price of the saw to appear in my account one day, minus shipping.
> 
> ...



Glad you posted.


----------



## jeff taswelder (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi i am a new b here but i have been reading posts for a while gathering what info i needed but what i have come to know is that there is quite a lot of nice people on here that a willing to help others.
In the short time that i have had looking around u get used to seeing the same names posting comments and look forward to them as u no that thay know whats what.
I have a great respect for u all on this post.
Now i have read this post i know i have not misplaced it.
Keep safe all of u 
Jeff taswelder.


----------



## Stihlman441 (Aug 19, 2013)

Welcome.
This is allways a godd read for Ozzys.

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw-stickies/175005.htm


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Aug 19, 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Aug 19, 2013)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> opcorn:



It's early foropcorn: They need to get one for BACON!!


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Aug 19, 2013)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> It's early foropcorn: They need to get one for BACON!!


Amen, brother! 
(Spouse I should used this one... :coffee


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Aug 19, 2013)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> Amen, brother!
> (Spouse I should used this one... :coffee



:coffee::coffee:Now you talking and bacon. Sorry Randy Food was going to pop up at some point.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Aug 19, 2013)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> :coffee::coffee:Now you talking and bacon. Sorry Randy Food was going to pop up at some point.


I'm going to have some bacon when I get to work in honor of Randy - whose goodness is actually comparable to bacon. :msp_w00t:


----------



## nomad_archer (Aug 19, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> I am the one who sold this to Jack. I started the for sale ad. I started this whole ordeal?
> 
> I was wondering where that A$$hole was (Tgerloff92). It took 4 weeks for him to get me this saw. He traded me an 036 Pro for it.. And a bunch if parts. When I got it, I ran it and thought it was pretty nice, but wasn't what I thought it should be??
> 
> ...



No reason to stop selling here. Your post says it all. You owned your mistake and are making it right. Also you said you sold a saw that turned out to have a problem and you took care of it. You sound like someone I would want to deal with since if there is a problem you take care of it not run from up. You sound like a stand up guy and Im sure others feel the same way.


----------



## Woodchucker Ron (Aug 19, 2013)

jeff taswelder said:


> Hi i am a new b here but i have been reading posts for a while gathering what info i needed but what i have come to know is that there is quite a lot of nice people on here that a willing to help others.
> In the short time that i have had looking around u get used to seeing the same names posting comments and look forward to them as u no that thay know whats what.
> I have a great respect for u all on this post.
> Now i have read this post i know i have not misplaced it.
> ...


 Dido on this. i'm new to this to but bin reading for a while. Good to know theres good people like mastermind (and others here.) A little new to this computer stuff but will try to post from time to time.


----------



## wyk (Aug 19, 2013)

Stihlman441 said:


> Welcome.
> This is allways a godd read for Ozzys.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw-stickies/175005.htm



It's really a good read for anyone that wants to be confused.


----------



## Woodchucker Ron (Aug 19, 2013)

reindeer said:


> It's really a good read for anyone that wants to be confused.



That would be me.


----------



## DSS (Aug 19, 2013)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> I'm going to have some bacon when I get to work in honor of Randy - whose goodness is actually comparable to bacon. :msp_w00t:



Thanks Sarah. You've forever ruined my whole mental picture of bacon.


----------



## mainewoods (Aug 19, 2013)

Welcome to AS ! There are a lot of decent, knowledgeable people on here that will answer your questions and ease your confusion. The only downside is that at some point you will probably develop CAD. The good news is that these same decent, knowledgeable folks will assist you with that affliction as well. Their motto is - more is always better.


----------



## jeff taswelder (Aug 19, 2013)

to true about CAD ,:msp_scared:
Got another saw coming some time this week.
Darn Ebay :msp_biggrin:
Good night


----------



## nstueve (Aug 19, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'll be 50 next year......you 30 somethings quit yer #####in. :msp_rolleyes:



Ha! I'm 2 months short of 30 but my body still creeks, pops, and groans when I get out of bed... I'm sure there are 40y/o's in better shape than me after years and years of abusive sports like Rugby, football, and wrestling. I also had cancer at a young age and just thought I would stick my nose in on the conversation and tell everyone to take care of themselves the best they can!

Also triple cuddos to Randy and others for being outstanding AS guys and fixing a problem that was not their own! I would bring a pie down just for randy to the WKY GTG but sadly won't be able to attend... 



nmurph said:


> Glad you posted.


Neil! 

Get that list together on those 7900/7901 parts! We're moving to a new house soon and don't know how long I'll be out of commission on the saw front...


Cheers!
Nate


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 19, 2013)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> :coffee::coffee:Now you talking and bacon. Sorry Randy Food was going to pop up at some point.



Breakfast pie? That's what my grandson calls quiche. 

With bacon.......now we got pie, bacon, and some coffee goin on........ :msp_thumbup:



Hey Shaun.....thanks for posting. Your 660 leaves TN in the AM.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 19, 2013)

Randy

What an awesome thing to do, even though you have no responsibility to the saw now you're going to fix it for the guy. Now that's service. Wish everyone thought like you. If ever I need a saw worked on, you are my man. Things like this make a guy want to use your services. My hats off to ya cuz. And once again......


----------



## Walt41 (Aug 19, 2013)

Randy, you should save that cylinder and turn it into the booby prize trophy at the next GTG, guy with the slowest saw has to take it home till next time and pass it along.


----------



## o8f150 (Aug 19, 2013)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> I'm going to have some bacon when I get to work in honor of Randy - whose goodness is actually comparable to bacon. :msp_w00t:



suck up


----------



## exSW (Aug 19, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> You have wedges older than Moses...... :msp_tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> WKY GTG Sept. 28th Murry KY.......be there.



I'm not sure I'm allowed back in Murray yet....


----------



## exSW (Aug 19, 2013)

Other sites I've been on have a minimum number of posts before you can list something in the classifieds.Although it wouldn't have helped in this case but it could keep out some of the other suspect offerings the last couple of months.


----------



## Majorpayne (Aug 19, 2013)

exSW said:


> Other sites I've been on have a minimum number of posts before you can list something in the classifieds.Although it wouldn't have helped in this case but it could keep out some of the other suspect offerings the last couple of months.



The yellow in you sig really reads well.


----------



## exSW (Aug 19, 2013)

Majorpayne said:


> The yellow in you sig really reads well.



Shows up good on my Monitor.I think you can use different backgrounds with this forum,might not show up to well with the one you're using. I'll take take it down when the piece finally gets here.....from Italy......might be a while.


----------



## thomas1 (Aug 19, 2013)

exSW said:


> Shows up good on my Monitor.I think you can use different backgrounds with this forum,might not show up to well with the one you're using. I'll take take it down when the piece finally gets here.....from Italy......might be a while.



FWIW, if you're looking for something it should be easy for everyone else to read, you already know what it says. 

Kinda like when they changed the text on the forum to green, it was a neat idea, but nearly impossible to read.


----------



## exSW (Aug 19, 2013)

I used the yellow because Alpinas are yellow,ok,ok it was a bad idea.I figuered if my four eyed bifocaled self could read it it was good.


----------



## mattthompson (Aug 19, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Here's what you fellers are seeing and thinking it's a ring support.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, my first attempt at porting on a mini Mac with out a flex shaft looks better than that.:msp_scared:


----------



## bcaarms (Aug 19, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> Yeah but your on a different continent bro........ Stateside- the newest generation is worthless.



Be careful calling this generation worthless. There are a bunch of them that cleared Fallujah house by house. It takes a special kid to volunteer during wartime to go to a foreign land and kick in doors and go toe to toe with an enemy thats been fighting since they were 10 years old. Don't ever forget for one minute that there are kids that layed around with hair to their waist and gauges in their ears, that answered the call and steped forward and answered the call. 
There's a famous incident talked about by Oliver North. Look up his video about todays youth. A young Marine pulls two wounded fellow Marines out of harms way and goes back through fire to bring out another. The imbeded foreign film crew yelled to him that he was carrying a wounded enemy soldier, not another Marine. He flipped them a finger, and said "I'm an American, this is what we do."


I love every last one of them.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Aug 19, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> You have wedges older than Moses...... :msp_tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> WKY GTG Sept. 28th Murry KY.......be there.



And you have wedgies older than that... I will let Blazin help you sort that out.


----------



## moody (Aug 19, 2013)

I've not done much posting or reading the past couple of days because I've been working on saws, deer stands and fishing. But reading this thread I wasn't surprised to see Randy step in and resolve the issue. I respect Randy I annoy him I'm sure with my emails and phone calls but he's always helped me with no motive or questions asked. I'm thankful to have people like him to consider my friend. I'm from this younger generation that many don't think to highly of. I agree as a whole my generation relies upon books and paperwork written by earlier generations to base opinions of presented issues or future discoveries rather than real world research. Intelligence isn't delivered with a diploma or a degree it comes from experience and willingness to work. I grew up going against the grain always looking for the smoother finish. People like Randy and many others on this site give people like me a shirt tail to cling to. I'm young and wet behind the ears still and as I've always strived to find my own way I've never passed up good advice or a positive influence. I'd like to thank all of you well aged folks out there that give "kids" like myself something to aspire to be. 

You all joke about your age but for what you lack in physical ability you can rest assured my generation took your blue prints for a nice walker :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 19, 2013)

I've been asked what I was giving Blazin' a hard time.......hear me when I say it was all in jest. Blazin' is a dear friend of mine. 

Yeah Bill, all the youngins ain't a bad lot.........you get to see the best of em I reckon.


----------



## clintonior (Aug 19, 2013)

View attachment 310383
If you look closely clearly that's a Stage 3 woods port.:jester:


----------



## morewood (Aug 19, 2013)

bcaarms said:


> Be careful calling this generation worthless. There are a bunch of them that cleared Fallujah house by house. It takes a special kid to volunteer during wartime to go to a foreign land and kick in doors and go toe to toe with an enemy thats been fighting since they were 10 years old. Don't ever forget for one minute that there are kids that layed around with hair to their waist and gauges in their ears, that answered the call and steped forward and answered the call.
> There's a famous incident talked about by Oliver North. Look up his video about todays youth. A young Marine pulls two wounded fellow Marines out of harms way and goes back through fire to bring out another. The imbeded foreign film crew yelled to him that he was carrying a wounded enemy soldier, not another Marine. He flipped them a finger, and said "I'm an American, this is what we do."
> 
> 
> I love every last one of them.




I hear you Bill. Having been in a foreign country at a young age all I can say is 'Amen!' . For those of you that haven't seen it check out the link about the Congressional Medal of Honor Society. Most of those guys performed when they were young, even the recently awarded ones.
CMOHS.org - Official Website of the Congressional Medal of Honor Society

Shea

PS-Randy, you are an honorable man to fix this as you had no liability at stake.


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 19, 2013)

I am a young'n (32) also and I should have heeded Randys advice when he saw the blue goo in the For Sale ad. I had hoped that the idiot wanted to see what professional work looked like and just did a shoddy job with some blue goo re-sealing it....

Regardless of the it being Randys sticker, after I received it from Tgerloff, I sold it to Jack. I would like to at least send you something. I have an 036 Pro that is awaiting a carb kit via FeeBay. I will gladly donate this saw so Randy can raffle it off here, so his time is compensated? Or cash. I know you stand behind your work, but it was I who should have stopped the domino effect. So I still feel I need to make it right with you. 

To all that want to know.... I traded an 036 with numerous new parts (I was gonna make a hybrid 360 Pro out of it). When Tgerloff started PM'ing me. Well over $100 in just parts, that I gave with the saw...  Didn't seem like a great trade, but I always have a couple 036's. So I figured what the h#ll. 

Some people are worthless and want to hide behind a computer. .. What he did and what (forgot his name? PennState? Or SteelerCity?) did is inexcusable. I've never been one to hide or beat around the bush. Always tried to do right by any mistake...

What say you Randy? Accept as a gift and make someone here a happy 036 owner .


BTW- Moody, that post was Well Said my friend


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 19, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> I am a young'n (32) also and I should have heeded Randys advice when he saw the blue goo in the For Sale ad. I had hoped that the idiot wanted to see what professional work looked like and just did a shoddy job with some blue goo re-sealing it....
> 
> Regardless of the it being Randys sticker, after I received it from Tgerloff, I sold it to Jack. I would like to at least send you something. I have an 036 Pro that is awaiting a carb kit via FeeBay. I will gladly donate this saw so Randy can raffle it off here, so his time is compensated? Or cash. I know you stand behind your work, but it was I who should have stopped the domino effect. So I still feel I need to make it right with you.
> 
> ...



You're making this tough for me.......I sold a 036 Pro a few years ago. I've always missed that damn saw.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 19, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> You're making this tough for me.......I sold a 036 Pro a few years ago. I've always missed that damn saw.


I wouldn't trade my 036 for nothing. favorite saw to limb and buck with.


----------



## barneyrb (Aug 19, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> I wouldn't trade my 036 for nothing. favorite saw to limb and buck with.



Only because you have never run a ported 2171 with an 8 pin on it.............

:msp_wink::msp_wink::msp_wink:


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 19, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> Only because you have never run a ported 2171 with an 8 pin on it.............
> 
> :msp_wink::msp_wink::msp_wink:


Well that's true.:msp_sad:


----------



## Woodchucker Ron (Aug 19, 2013)

mainewoods said:


> Welcome to AS ! There are a lot of decent, knowledgeable people on here that will answer your questions and ease your confusion. The only downside is that at some point you will probably develop CAD. The good news is that these same decent, knowledgeable folks will assist you with that affliction as well. Their motto is - more is always better.



Hi mainewoods. Thanks for the welcome.I know that there is a lot of decent people on here. Don't know if i'll get CAD anytime soon. Thought i might. I'm just a 52 year young lad that has a couple of stihl saws and cuts firewood to heat with. I think i got this right though. Tgerloff 92 was trying to learn how to work on saws and had a few mishaps and instead of making things right (or eating costs or take it as a learning experience) he get them running the best he could and sale them to (This is where this get good) people that probably were trying to help him learn. Purty low in my book. I think that what the more older or more intelligent folks on here are trying to get across to the young guys is that your representation is sometimes earned by the actions you take.


----------



## Freehand (Aug 19, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> Only because you have never run a ported 2171 with an 8 pin on it.............
> 
> :msp_wink::msp_wink::msp_wink:






Well if he'd climb off his damn deer stand and make it to another gtg……:feel_good:


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 19, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> You're making this tough for me.......I sold a 036 Pro a few years ago. I've always missed that damn saw.



My favorite to run too 

Think of it as a favor. One day, when I quit buying saws... I will have them ported. Till then, let me do this.... You can keep it, port it, or sell it. Pretty dam clean too

It's yours for your time. Time is money and when your working on that Dolmar, that isnt making you a dime. 

Its the PHO one sittin on top of the other saws. I runs now, but it floods bad and spits a bunch of fuel out. Carb kit is in route.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Aug 19, 2013)

I'd like to give Randy an addaboy for doing this fix ,not many people would do this


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 19, 2013)

Trx250r180 said:


> I'd like to give Randy an addaboy for doing this fix ,not many people would do this



Speaking of good old boys........send me your address in an email.


----------



## TK (Aug 19, 2013)

Gologit said:


> His last post on AS was 6/22. Has anybody had any dealings with him since then?


He had recently inquired about a few saws..... To which I never got around to answering about. That was a week or two ago. 

Keep an eye out for a 562XP that may have been buggered with. Keep an eye out for a new 365XT appearing saw with a 372OE top end on it. I haven't had any bad dealings with the guy, he asks for stuff, I give him a price, he sends money, I send the stuff. I'd hate to see someone end up with a "new" saw and have it be buggered up. 




Trx250r180 said:


> I'd like to give Randy an addaboy for doing this fix ,not many people would do this


Not many people would fix it or give him an attaboy? I'm confused..... :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## CJ1 (Aug 19, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> You're making this tough for me.......I sold a 036 Pro a few years ago. I've always missed that damn saw.



Randy, is a 034 super the same saw? CJ


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 19, 2013)

CJ1 said:


> Randy, is a 034 super the same saw? CJ



Its the Same 63cc cylinder. May have minor differences (carb, filter, and filter cover)


----------



## nmurph (Aug 19, 2013)

It's not exactly the same cylinder...and it's 59cc if my mind serves me well...carry on Kenis.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Aug 19, 2013)

TK said:


> He had recently inquired about a few saws..... To which I never got around to answering about. That was a week or two ago.
> 
> Keep an eye out for a 562XP that may have been buggered with. Keep an eye out for a new 365XT appearing saw with a 372OE top end on it. I haven't had any bad dealings with the guy, he asks for stuff, I give him a price, he sends money, I send the stuff. I'd hate to see someone end up with a "new" saw and have it be buggered up.
> 
> ...



Both my maine-iac freind


----------



## Red Amor (Aug 19, 2013)

Some of us older blokes forget we were once the young blokes age and there fault is they just haven't lived long enough to know
and some of the young blokes think we were borne this age our fault is we don't know what its like to be young just now as times are different 
either way 

Mostly its ok and good men young n old alike work it out for the better yeah 
Being kind is what its all about I suppose
mind how ya go yeah


----------



## KiwiOilBoiler (Aug 19, 2013)

I participate in this community from 6500 miles away, and therefore unfortunately will never have the pleasure of getting to meet any of the good folks on here. Because of my CAD addiction and my home country's ridiculous pricing I choose to purchase parts etc stateside. There is a lot of trust involved when this sort of distance is involved.

DexterDay your reputation is only enhanced by this issue coming to light where I am concerned. Any transaction; be it ***, whiteware, auto, whatever has the potential to turn sour, its how a fault/issue is handled that is important. Both you and Mastermind are fixing a wrong, regardless of your culpability, because you were involved along the way. That is the sort of character that makes for successful, reputable and profitable business.

I would happily purchase anything from you. In fact, if you have a 346oe in any condition, lets talk. Only catch, it would need to be able to travel to Tennessee for 'improvement' before moving on to my export man in AZ.

Adam.


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 19, 2013)

nmurph said:


> It's not exactly the same cylinder...and it's 59cc if my mind serves me well...carry on Kenis.





The "Super" carries the same cylinder as the 036. The 036 and 036 Pro are all 62cc (I was wrong above and typed 63cc). The standard 034 is 59cc...

Carry on...


----------



## rwoods (Aug 19, 2013)

While we are diverted on a more pleasant rabbit trail, let me say that I love my 036Pro. Ron


----------



## DSS (Aug 19, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> You're making this tough for me.......I sold a 036 Pro a few years ago. I've always missed that damn saw.



That's funny. There's an 036 Pro in the back of my truck.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Aug 19, 2013)

DSS said:


> That's funny. There's an 036 Pro in the back of my truck.



And there is 6 of them cluttering up my storage building....LOL


----------



## bcaarms (Aug 19, 2013)

KiwiOilBoiler said:


> I would happily purchase anything from you. In fact, if you have a 346oe in any condition, lets talk. Only catch, it would need to be able to travel to Tennessee for 'improvement' before moving on to my export man in AZ.
> 
> Adam.



Be careful, 346s that get "improved" in Tennessee tend to make you never want to put them down.


----------



## paccity (Aug 19, 2013)

DSS said:


> That's funny. There's an 036 Pro in the back of my truck.



same here.


----------



## SCHallenger (Aug 19, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> Yeah but your on a different continent bro........ Stateside- the newest generation is worthless.



It's a mistake to judge them all because of one or even a few bad apples. I've known some that I would be proud to claim as my own.
Sorry to be off topic, but this needed to be said.


----------



## KiwiOilBoiler (Aug 19, 2013)

bcaarms said:


> Be careful, 346s that get "improved" in Tennessee tend to make you never want to put them down.



It'll be the 242 and maybe 262 that need to be careful then......

Adam


----------



## DSS (Aug 19, 2013)

paccity said:


> same here.



You probably have more interest in yours. 

Mine is right up there with a bag of rusty doorknobs.


----------



## DSS (Aug 19, 2013)

pioneerguy600 said:


> And there is 6 of them cluttering up my storage building....LOL



Is there anything you don't have 6 of?


----------



## showrguy (Aug 19, 2013)

randy,
been following this since the start, as others have allready said, big "attaboy" to you for steping in and doing something you would never have been responsible for taking care of...
i have but one question that has been bothering me though..................... why do dogs like to stick their heads out the windows when we take em for a ride in the truck ??


----------



## paccity (Aug 19, 2013)

DSS said:


> You probably have more interest in yours.
> 
> Mine is right up there with a bag of rusty doorknobs.



it gets used. swinging a bag of them could be very useful.:msp_wink:


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Aug 19, 2013)

DSS said:


> Is there anything you don't have 6 of?



Eeer, um...well ahh,..I only have 3, 066`s....so far....LOL


----------



## Majorpayne (Aug 19, 2013)

DSS said:


> Is there anything you don't have 6 of?



Teats?


----------



## KarstenDD (Aug 19, 2013)

showrguy said:


> i have but one question that has been bothering me though..................... why do dogs like to stick their heads out the windows when we take em for a ride in the truck ??



They hate the smell of those pine tree air fresheners.


----------



## atlarge54 (Aug 19, 2013)

I haven't really been following this thread then when I take a peek and DexterDay is right in the thick of it. Now I'm chuckling since I'm the guy that bought the Husky 350 with the garbled spark plug repair. Dexter honestly wasn't aware of the problem and instantly offered a full refund. It was my preference to wait things out and see if we could find a cheap fix (thanks Mike from Maine). Dexter is really a stand up guy, don't hesitate to do business with him. 

Dexter just consider these events as getting your dues paid in the brotherhood of chainsaw crazies. It's also proof that buying a saw off the AS Trading Post is much better than evilbay.


----------



## nmurph (Aug 19, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> The "Super" carries the same cylinder as the 036. The 036 and 036 Pro are all 62cc (I was wrong above and typed 63cc). The standard 034 is 59cc...
> 
> Carry on...



Not exactly. A 034S and an 036/360 cylinders are not the same. An 036 will not fit a 034 chassis without some fin work. Displacement and power are the same. I think their may be a difference in manufacturers as well. There is a thread here that shows the difference bw the two side by side.


----------



## 514mach1 (Aug 19, 2013)

Looks like that cylinder was barely ported at all. I've just given up on porting. All you need to do is remove the cylinder completely and use a piece of wire to hold the spark plug above the piston. Then it's open air all around the piston so the intake and exhaust "ports" are unlimited.


----------



## Red Amor (Aug 19, 2013)

pioneerguy600 said:


> And there is 6 of them cluttering up my storage building....LOL



Kun I ave wun pweezzz:msp_smile:


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 19, 2013)

I dont have near the experience of you, nor would I ever claim to know more. 

But the 026/260 (44 & 44.7 mm) and the 034Super/036/036Pro/360 Pro (48mm) I have done quite a few of. 

I would love to read the thread though. Always want to learn more and understand models better. I still think the 044/440 is the most confusing saw ever. I just bought one and I am afraid to buy anything for it. To many variations. ... :msp_mad:


----------



## nmurph (Aug 19, 2013)

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/153621.htm

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/52429.htm

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/165236.htm

Back to Ty's, err, Randy's thread...sorry for the derail.


----------



## JanThorCro (Aug 19, 2013)

bcaarms said:


> A young Marine pulls two wounded fellow Marines out of harms way and goes back through fire to bring out another. The imbeded foreign film crew yelled to him that he was carrying a wounded enemy soldier, not another Marine. He flipped them a finger, and said "I'm an American, this is what we do." I love every last one of them.



I got to wear that uniform for 4 years (in peace time) and it will always be a part of me. Reading this reminds me why it felt so good to be a Marine. May I be that courageous when the opportunity presents it's self.



moody said:


> People like Randy and many others on this site give people like me a shirt tail to cling to. I'm young and wet behind the ears still and as I've always strived to find my own way I've never passed up good advice or a positive influence. I'd like to thank all of you well aged folks out there that give "kids" like myself something to aspire to be.
> :hmm3grin2orange:



For us lucky ones (like you) there were several old farts in our path that did the same and kept nudging us in the direction where we become part of the solution. You have a great attitude.



showrguy said:


> why do dogs like to stick their heads out the windows when we take em for a ride in the truck ??



I figured this out years ago.

Ya see, a dog has a clear passage from his nose, thru his nasal cavity, and then a direct dump right out the ears. Once your hoopty gets up to the correct speed, the dog experiences something like a Caledescopic effect, that is similar to what the generation before mine used to experience on LSD. Since it's still legal the dogs ain't gonna stop for nuthin. Round here we call em "Nasal Buzz Bombers".

Hope that helps. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 19, 2013)

showrguy said:


> randy,
> been following this since the start, as others have allready said, big "attaboy" to you for steping in and doing something you would never have been responsible for taking care of...
> *i have but one question that has been bothering me though..................... why do dogs like to stick their heads out the windows when we take em for a ride in the truck ??*



The dude just above has an answer for ya......and got some rep from me too.


----------



## moody (Aug 19, 2013)

JanThorCro said:


> For us lucky ones (like you) there were several old farts in our path that did the same and kept nudging us in the direction where we become part of the solution. You have a great attitude.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I figured out my attitude and my actions are all I have control over.


Now this dog if the way you explained it isn't true, it should be. I always wondered why my Schnauzer always tried eating the mirror. Little did I realize he was hallucinating.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Aug 20, 2013)

DSS said:


> Thanks Sarah. You've forever ruined my whole mental picture of bacon.



Glad I could help!




o8f150 said:


> suck up



Yes. Yes I am. :angeln:


----------



## JanThorCro (Aug 20, 2013)

I almost forgot (again). Randy your the man, well done.




moody said:


> I always wondered why my Schnauzer always tried eating the mirror. Little did I realize he was hallucinating.



Why should he have to endure reality when hallucinations are free?

*"AHGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG, 

don't slow down, 

faster faster faster faster fasterrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Oh that's some good stuff"
*

I keep this up I'll be scraping breakfast off my monitor. :taped:


----------



## CJ1 (Aug 20, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> The "Super" carries the same cylinder as the 036. The 036 and 036 Pro are all 62cc (I was wrong above and typed 63cc). The standard 034 is 59cc...
> 
> Carry on...



To make a long story short I repaired one for a friend then let him run my Huskies, looks like I will be getting the super back. If Randy was looking for 1 I would send it to him when the 390 goes. CJ


----------



## Ironworker (Aug 20, 2013)

atlarge54 said:


> I haven't really been following this thread then when I take a peek and DexterDay is right in the thick of it. Now I'm chuckling since I'm the guy that bought the Husky 350 with the garbled spark plug repair. Dexter honestly wasn't aware of the problem and instantly offered a full refund. It was my preference to wait things out and see if we could find a cheap fix (thanks Mike from Maine). Dexter is really a stand up guy, don't hesitate to do business with him.
> 
> Dexter just consider these events as getting your dues paid in the brotherhood of chainsaw crazies. It's also proof that buying a saw off the AS Trading Post is much better than evilbay.



I too have dealt with Dexterday and do not have any thing negative to say about the man.


----------



## elanjoe (Aug 20, 2013)

more opcorn: please


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 20, 2013)

Sadly for Dex......there's a 395XP here that looks about as bad as the 5100. :msp_unsure:

Tyrel strikes again. 

TK has made a great deal for me on the parts to fix this one.......

Thanks Tom. You are the man. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Ironworker (Aug 20, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> I appreciate all of your posts and your kind words. But my last post said it. The worst is yet to come. I bought 2 saws from him. A 5100 and 395xp. If it wasn't so late, I would text the other owner. The other saw wasn't ported, but that does not mean that the idiot didn't do some stupid chit to it.
> 
> Sad part, Randy has this one too.
> 
> Randy. PM me and I will make it right with you. I can not and will not take this.


Yea, I traded Dex my 372 for that 395 and sent it to MM for some port work, and I've talked with Dex and he is making good on his end, nice dealing with a gentleman. I have also talked with Randy and what a stand up guy, once I get my 372 back he will be getting my 550 and Dex will have a beast to play with and all will work out in the end.


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 20, 2013)

greyfox said:


> Yea, I traded Dex for that 395 and sent it to MM for some port work, and I've talked with Dex and he is making good on his end, nice dealing with a gentleman.





Was a pleasure dealing with you. Unfortunately, it had to be like this... In any event something goes wrong, I always will go back. Even over a month after final transaction. If anyone should get screwed, it should be the original buyer. 

Got an email from Randy. I swear he has the heart of a Saint. The news on the 395 is bad. Really bad... But in light of the situation, I chalk it up to a lesson learned. 

Post pics of the 395 when you get time. Or email me. I am interested to see them. It ran good (but I have never ran a 90cc saw, so WTF do I know). 

 I need lots of it, to cope with the pain. :msp_cursing:


----------



## Stihl 041S (Aug 20, 2013)

I dealt with Dexter 

Good deal all the way around.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Aug 20, 2013)

good dam, bad dam, dam. carry on. just sayin


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 20, 2013)

With Dexter's permission I'll post some pics of the 395XPs "port work"........

Later tonight though.......I'm porting a 550XP right this minute. :msp_wink:


----------



## rocketnorton (Aug 20, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Was a pleasure dealing with you. Unfortunately, it had to be like this... In any event something goes wrong, I always will go back. Even over a month after final transaction. If anyone should get screwed, it should be the original buyer.
> 
> Got an email from Randy. I swear he has the heart of a Saint. The news on the 395 is bad. Really bad... But in light of the situation, I chalk it up to a lesson learned.
> 
> ...



 if I could hand you a lucky & a shot of jack to wash it down, I would...


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 20, 2013)

So......this Tgsdgddg-whatever Tyler scumbag that ####ed up the 5100 Dolly in this thread, an MS441 sold a while back, and an 395XP also sold to Dexter is the same guy as that pennstate asshat? Figures.....


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 20, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> So......this Tgsdgddg-whatever Tyler scumbag that ####ed up the 5100 Dolly in this thread, an MS441 sold a while back, and an 395XP also sold to Dexter is the same guy as that pennstate asshat? Figures.....



No. 2 different people. But they both had the same MO. To rip off people here. .


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 20, 2013)

rocketnorton said:


> if I could hand you a lucky & a shot of jack to wash it down, I would...



Thanks...

Had a couple brews now and a shot of Ancient Age. I don't like it, but Father in Law loved it. Been 12 years of his passing away last weekend. So I bought it in memory of him. It works... But it aint good


----------



## boxygen (Aug 20, 2013)

This type of thread is just rotten. Its aweful to see a newbie come through here and leave such a wake of carnage in such a short time. What is awe inspiring is how the community bans together to take care of each other and not let this get you down. Randy, Dexter, Tom and all the others that Im forgetting, you are awesome.  

On a serious note, why cant you slather some JB weld on the port work and regrind to your hearts content. Grab some elmers glue and stick it back on the case and give it hell. :msp_w00t: Throw that 395 cylinder on Ebay, I'll buy in (through my broker - Chainsaw Johnny) Im looking to upgrade my post office saw.


----------



## thomas1 (Aug 20, 2013)

boxygen said:


> This type of thread is just rotten. Its aweful to see a newbie come through here and leave such a wake of carnage in such a short time. What is awe inspiring is how the community bans together to take care of each other and not let this get you down. Randy, Dexter, Tom and all the others that Im forgetting, you are awesome.
> 
> On a serious note, why cant you slather some JB weld on the port work and regrind to your hearts content. Grab some elmers glue and stick it back on the case and give it hell. :msp_w00t: Throw that 395 cylinder on Ebay, I'll buy in (through my broker - Chainsaw Johnny) Im looking to upgrade my post office saw.



If only it was just the newbies that did things like this, there are plenty of horror stories from people that have been here for years and have done similar things. 

There are lots of great guys here, but there are also guys who aren't so great. Be wary of people who spend too much time telling you how great they are. :msp_wink:


----------



## thomas1 (Aug 20, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Sadly for Dex......there's a 395XP here that looks about as bad as the 5100. :msp_unsure:
> 
> Tyrel strikes again.
> 
> ...



You seem to have a Tom fetish. :rainbow:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 20, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> You seem to have a Tom fetish. :rainbow:



I know........right? :cool2:


----------



## boxygen (Aug 20, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Be wary of people who spend too much time telling you how great they are. :msp_wink:



I have always agreed with this statement 110%


----------



## o8f150 (Aug 20, 2013)

JanThorCro said:


> *"AHGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG,
> 
> don't slow down,
> 
> ...



has this turned into a por* sight or something


----------



## Joe Kidd (Aug 20, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> has this turned into a por* sight or something



"poor sight" or "por# site", make up your mind. :yoyo: lol


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 20, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> With Dexter's permission I'll post some pics of the 395XPs "port work"........
> 
> Later tonight though.......I'm porting a 550XP right this minute. :msp_wink:



Locked the shop, forgot my camera......I ain't going back out there.....sorry. :msp_sad:


----------



## TK (Aug 21, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Be wary of people who spend too much time telling you how great they are. :msp_wink:



Dude I'm awesome


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 21, 2013)

TK said:


> Dude I'm awesome



You ain't bad for a Mainer.... :msp_thumbup:


----------



## TK (Aug 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> You ain't bad for a Mainer.... :msp_thumbup:



How many mainers do you know for comparison? I'm pretty bad. Oops meant badass. And awesome. And stuff.


----------



## boxygen (Aug 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> You ain't bad for a Mainer.... :msp_thumbup:



Whats a Mainer? We do have plenty of Mainahs here though.


----------



## boxygen (Aug 21, 2013)

TK said:


> Dude I'm awesome





TK said:


> How many mainers do you know for comparison? I'm pretty bad. Oops meant badass. And awesome. And stuff.




I thought I was pretty awesome.....until I met Tom. Now I have a hard time getting out of bed in the morning. :loser:


----------



## AOrtlieb (Aug 21, 2013)

*Dex, keep selling on AS*

When I'm ready to get an 036 or 360, I'd much rather buy one that you've gone over than trust some shmoe on Ebay or CL.


----------



## thomas1 (Aug 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Locked the shop, forgot my camera......I ain't going back out there.....sorry. :msp_sad:



Shop's closed on Wednesdays, too?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 21, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Shop's closed on Wednesdays, too?



Mind yer bidness Troller Bear. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## Guido Salvage (Aug 21, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Shop's closed on Wednesdays, too?



Pie hour and then nap time. You ought to see his blanket.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


>







The Dolmar is still giving us a fit. Turns out he ground the key completely out of the flywheel....


----------



## Walt41 (Aug 21, 2013)

LOoks like the blue goo flu is spreading, does the CDC know about this?


----------



## Mike from Maine (Aug 21, 2013)

Tgerloff92: Clearly is a genius ahead of his time.

I mean who else could port a chainsaw cylinder with a 4" angle grinder, a cold chisel and a 5lb sledge? Clearly the secret is in the blue goo.


----------



## thomas1 (Aug 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


>



I think you mixed up the pics of your build off saw.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 21, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> I think you mixed up the pics of your build off saw.



That is funny..... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## thomas1 (Aug 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> That is funny..... :msp_sneaky:



My bad, I know you were trying to sandbag.


----------



## barneyrb (Aug 21, 2013)

Just how far did the rings drop into the intake port .375"?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 21, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> Just how far did the rings drop into the intake port .375"?



The floor of the exhaust was what killed this jug........


----------



## ohio andy (Aug 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> The floor of the exhaust was what killed this jug........



Killed it or put it out of its misery? Holy ugly!


----------



## TK (Aug 21, 2013)

As bad as that cylinder is, it's still better than if I did it. Which, in fact, is why I DON'T DO IT. :bang::msp_scared:


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Aug 21, 2013)

TK said:


> Which, in fact, is why I DON'T DO IT.


That's what she said! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## barneyrb (Aug 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> The floor of the exhaust was what killed this jug........



Free ported bad huh....


----------



## wyk (Aug 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> [/URL]
> 
> The Dolmar is still giving us a fit. Turns out he ground the key completely out of the flywheel....



You must be doing well, though. Few builders have an ostrich skin covered work area.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 21, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> Free ported bad huh....



It was just barely free porting......but the roof of the exhaust is so high I would need to lower the jug about .100 to get it under control. It could be used for a pipe saw though.


----------



## barneyrb (Aug 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> It was just barely free porting......but the roof of the exhaust is so high I would need to lower the jug about .100 to get it under control. It could be used for a pipe saw though.



Can't really see the pics real good because I'm sitting in class and and the phone...


----------



## TreeTangler (Aug 21, 2013)

Wow. This may be a good time to mention to first time porters: If you're going to try modding a saw, don't mess with the roof or the floor of the ports. A good place to start is widening them and putting a good bevel around the edge. Without a degree wheel and knowledge of how to adjust timing on a piston ported engine anything more is just plain asking for trouble. And make sure you dont make it too wide and catch a ring.

Just wow.


----------



## wyk (Aug 21, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> Can't really see the pics real good because I'm sitting in class and and the phone...



Barney? Barney? BARNEY! Is there something you'd like to share with the rest of the class? Would YOU like to come up and teach the class?


----------



## barneyrb (Aug 21, 2013)

reindeer said:


> Barney? Barney? BARNEY! Is there something you'd like to share with the rest of the class? Would YOU like to come up and teach the class?



I could teach this class. Got to take so many CE hours each year........


----------



## DSS (Aug 21, 2013)

That's one hogged out intake. I think I can see Fredericksburg down there.


----------



## tpope (Aug 21, 2013)

I jus wanna know one thang... How did you get them suckas to come off??


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 21, 2013)

DSS said:


> That's one hogged out intake. I think I can see Fredericksburg down there.



Looks like SS's probe site. 



tpope said:


> I jus wanna know one thang... How did you get them suckas to come off??



Hell they about fell off......that blue #### doesn't really stick. Loctite 518 on the other hand.....well you gotta pry that stuff apart.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Aug 21, 2013)

lil of this here and there ,she be better than new ............


----------



## Fifelaker (Aug 21, 2013)

Trx250r180 said:


> lil of this here and there ,she be better than new ............



That stuff is like the blue goo if a little is good a lot is better!


----------



## Eddy_t (Aug 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> The Dolmar is still giving us a fit. Turns out he ground the key completely out of the flywheel....



Ground the key out?! Did he not realise you can pull em out with pliers? I'm guessing he didn't bevel the ports on the 395 if it caught a ring? Or was it down to a super high exhaust port timing?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 21, 2013)

Eddy_t said:


> Ground the key out?! Did he not realise you can pull em out with pliers? I'm guessing he didn't bevel the ports on the 395 if it caught a ring? Or was it down to a super high exhaust port timing?



The 5100 has a cast in key in the flywheel.

This is an untouched one.





This is the one Tyrel ground out.





They say the 395 ran......I never started it. It was eating the piston pretty badly.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> *Looks like SS's probe site.*
> 
> 
> 
> Hell they about fell off......that blue #### doesn't really stick. Loctite 518 on the other hand.....well you gotta pry that stuff apart.


:msp_wub:


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 21, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> :msp_wub:


Hey wait... we can't be doin nothing like that. we be couzins.


----------



## JanThorCro (Aug 21, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> You ain't bad for a Mainer.... :msp_thumbup:



Ah NO it dudn't say so in mines profile, but'z I'z plenty capable of takin afence to dat dar insultuous comment ah yer'z. It'z grease monkey'z like you as to drive us deepa into Aroostook'z county. Anybody seen my teeth.



TK said:


> How many mainers do you know for comparison? I'm pretty bad. Oops meant badass. And awesome. And stuff.



Just pick one and FOCUS. :msp_confused:




boxygen said:


> Whats a Mainer? We do have plenty of Mainahs here though.



A Mainer is some one, who at the age of 18, makes another stop at Beans, instead of escaping into New Hampshire.


And just for the record;

"Little Scotty was a really good student in Phys Ed, Shop class and on the bus going home each day".


----------



## Mike from Maine (Aug 22, 2013)

What I find amazing is that not only did the blue goo wonder kid intentionally screw people, he used his name and year of birth for his user name. :msp_ohmy: I guess these kids today don't understand that once their #### reaches these interwebs its available for the whole world to know with a simple google search.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Aug 22, 2013)

Mike from Maine said:


> What I find amazing is that not only did the blue goo wonder kid intentionally screw people, he used his name and year of birth for his user name. :msp_ohmy: I guess these kids today don't understand that once their #### reaches these interwebs its available for the whole world to know with a simple google search.



know what ya mean. can't believe anyone would actually use their real name. dam. and stuff. just sayin. :msp_wink:


----------



## moody (Aug 22, 2013)

Mike from Maine said:


> What I find amazing is that not only did the blue goo wonder kid intentionally screw people, he used his name and year of birth for his user name. :msp_ohmy: I guess these kids today don't understand that once their #### reaches these interwebs its available for the whole world to know with a simple google search.



I use my name but I'm not concerned about anything. I don't port cylinders with a dewalt circular saw either:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 22, 2013)

I should have used my real name. Several times I've had guys send me a check made out to Mastermind. :msp_unsure:


----------



## CJ1 (Aug 22, 2013)

Mike from Maine said:


> What I find amazing is that not only did the blue goo wonder kid intentionally screw people, he used his name and year of birth for his user name. :msp_ohmy: I guess these kids today don't understand that once their #### reaches these interwebs its available for the whole world to know with a simple google search.




Like the police say the majority of crooks are just flat stupid. So it makes catching them easy, the hard part is getting anything done to them with the so called justice system. What this kid needs is a good old fashioned a-- kicking. If I did something like this to somebody when I was a kid I would have gotten whipped by my dad then the person I did it to would have gotten a chance. Sadly there in no consequences anymore. CJ


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 22, 2013)

CJ1 said:


> Like the police say the majority of crooks are just flat stupid. So it makes catching them easy, the hard part is getting anything done to them with the so called justice system. What this kid needs is a good old fashioned a-- kicking. If I did something like this to somebody when I was a kid I would have gotten whipped by my dad then the person I did it to would have gotten a chance. Sadly there in no consequences anymore. CJ



I've sent Tyrel messages on both email and youtube asking him to make this right for the buyers of these saws.......I don't expect to get a reply.


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Aug 22, 2013)

looks like the only consolation is the CERTAINTY that mr. tyrel will reap the dubious benefits of his actions. its an immutable natural fact that karma is a b___h, what goes around comes around, and you reap what you sow. given that he has a set pattern i predict he will do it to a local who will hunt him down and extract some well deserved justice. would rather he made it right and squared himself away but sometimes hard experience is the only teacher some listen to. just sayin


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 22, 2013)

jerrycmorrow said:


> looks like the only consolation is the CERTAINTY that mr. tyrel will reap the dubious benefits of his actions. *its an immutable natural fact that karma is a b___h, what goes around comes around, and you reap what you sow*. given that he has a set pattern i predict he will do it to a local who will hunt him down and extract some well deserved justice. would rather he made it right and squared himself away but sometimes hard experience is the only teacher some listen to. just sayin



Amen.....


----------



## deye223 (Aug 22, 2013)

reindeer said:


> It's really a good read for anyone that wants to be confused.



orrrr comon i'm irish and it don't confuse me


----------



## Eddy_t (Aug 22, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I've sent Tyrel messages on both email and youtube asking him to make this right for the buyers of these saws.......I don't expect to get a reply.



Every saw in his vids cuts like a bag of sh!t, I didn't think anyone could mess with that many saws and not manage to improve one at least! The whole point of him buying ported saws would be to look at what you (and brad) had done to improve them, instead the moron thought he could improve on the work that experienced saw builders had done?!


----------



## DSS (Aug 22, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I should have used my real name. Several times I've had guys send me a check made out to Mastermind. :msp_unsure:



Plus its very misleading and stuff


----------



## Mike from Maine (Aug 22, 2013)

jerrycmorrow said:


> know what ya mean. can't believe anyone would actually use their real name. dam. and stuff. just sayin. :msp_wink:



Hell, my name isn't even Mike. :msp_wink:


----------



## Majorpayne (Aug 22, 2013)

Mike from Maine said:


> Hell, my name isn't even Mike. :msp_wink:



My name ain't Major either.


----------



## Majorpayne (Aug 22, 2013)

Mike from Maine said:


> Hell, my name isn't even Mike. :msp_wink:



Or Mike.


----------



## griffonks (Aug 22, 2013)

Eddy_t said:


> Every saw in his vids cuts like a bag of sh!t, I didn't think anyone could mess with that many saws and not manage to improve one at least! The whole point of him buying ported saws would be to look at what you (and brad) had done to improve them, instead the moron thought he could improve on the work that experienced saw builders had done?!



There's not much to do at night in his part of Colorado, hunt, fish or ski, all daylight activities. So he had too much time on his hands.... LOL


----------



## thomas1 (Aug 22, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I should have used my real name. Several times I've had guys send me a check made out to Mastermind. :msp_unsure:



Yep, you'd probably get through the bank much faster with checks made out to Mr. Dumbass.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 22, 2013)

Majorpayne said:


> My name ain't Major either.



That don't mean you and the Bovine ain't both a Payne in the arse though. :msp_smile:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 22, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Yep, you'd probably get through the bank much faster with checks made out to Mr. Dumbass.



Reported.


----------



## tolman_paul (Aug 22, 2013)

Now that Colorado has legalized wacky tobacky maybe he can have something to keep him occupied rather than butchering saws.


----------



## moody (Aug 22, 2013)

tolman_paul said:


> Now that Colorado has legalized wacky tobacky maybe he can have something to keep him occupied rather than butchering saws.



He probably was modifying saws to harvest faster. Then it became legal so he cut his losses and purchased a mower, rake and bailer


----------



## Mike from Maine (Aug 22, 2013)

You really think he was in his 'right mind' when he ported those saws?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 22, 2013)

Mike from Maine said:


> You really think he was in his 'right mind' when he ported those saws?



What happened to "The Blue Goo Wonder Kid"? I liked that.


----------



## griffonks (Aug 22, 2013)

tolman_paul said:


> Now that Colorado has legalized wacky tobacky maybe he can have something to keep him occupied rather than butchering saws.



Pot ain't legal till Jan 1st. But there are so many "Medical Marijuana shops" on South Broadway in Denver now they call it the "Green Mile". Funny thing, my vice- cigars are taxed at 47% (State tax), pot with all it's tar and nicotine is going to be taxed at 28% and no Federal tax....


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Aug 22, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Yep, you'd probably get through the bank much faster with checks made out to Mr. Dumbass.





Mastermind said:


> Reported.


Because he used Mr.?... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## thomas1 (Aug 22, 2013)

MarkEagleUSA said:


> Because he used Mr.?... :msp_sneaky:



He's less formal than the average hillbilly.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 22, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> He's less formal than the average hillbilly.



Yeppers. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## piscesfitzy (Aug 22, 2013)

Give him enough rope, and he'll hang himself as the saying goes. How about blue goo ported? Thank God for honest traders, at least they make up for the jerks.


----------



## dozerdan (Aug 22, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Reported.



Oh NO, I see how you are. Crying to the mods.

Later
Dan


----------



## dozerdan (Aug 22, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> What happened to "The Blue Goo Wonder Kid"? I liked that.



He just worked his magic on that cylinder and now you are picking on him. I may have to report you for that one. :biggrin:

Later
Dan


----------



## Mike from Maine (Aug 22, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> What happened to "The Blue Goo Wonder Kid"? I liked that.



I thought that sounded a bit harsh... I can change it back. :msp_confused:

Half the stuff I type on here I go back and edit; really trying hard to be a nice person.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 22, 2013)

dozerdan said:


> Oh NO, I see how you are. Crying to the mods.
> 
> Later
> Dan



You know me better. :msp_sneaky:



dozerdan said:


> He just worked his magic on that cylinder and now you are picking on him. I may have to report you for that one. :biggrin:
> 
> Later
> Dan



Oh really? 



Mike from Maine said:


> I thought that sounded a bit harsh... I can change it back. :msp_confused:
> 
> Half the stuff I type on here I go back and edit; really trying hard to be a nice person.



Nice only gets us so far. Sometimes harsh is needed.


----------



## Walt41 (Aug 22, 2013)

Wonder if he has a relative that works on water pumps, I've got a trash pump here that had about two tubes of the stuff on it, I thought I was being smart and pressure washed it all off and now it is all over the driveway and I have to rake it up before the geese eat it.


----------



## Eddy_t (Aug 22, 2013)

griffonks said:


> There's not much to do at night in his part of Colorado, hunt, fish or ski, all daylight activities. So he had too much time on his hands.... LOL



You Americans only hunt and fish in daylight hours? Bigger fish come out to play in the dark, and lamping with a rifle is fun! I have a few more night time activities but shall leave those unmentioned :taped:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 22, 2013)

Eddy_t said:


> You Americans only hunt and fish in daylight hours? Bigger fish come out to play in the dark, and lamping with a rifle is fun! I have a few more night time activities but shall leave those unmentioned :taped:



You could end up in jail here hunting at night in the wrong season.....


----------



## Fifelaker (Aug 22, 2013)

In Mi. you can wind up with problems just using a light at the wrong times gun or no.


----------



## Joe Kidd (Aug 22, 2013)

Fifelaker said:


> In Mi. you can wind up with problems just using a light at the wrong times gun or no.



Same here in NC


----------



## jerrycmorrow (Aug 22, 2013)

Majorpayne said:


> Or Mike.



whoah dude! what a coincidence. my names not mike either.


----------



## griffonks (Aug 22, 2013)

No, I Bass fish at night, but fly fishing at night for trout is difficult in the dark. Mostly trout where the Blue Goo kid lives.

And spotlighting or nightscope hunting is illegal. We can shoot waterfowl 1/2 hour before daybreak.


----------



## machinisttx (Aug 22, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'll be 50 next year......you 30 somethings quit yer #####in. :msp_rolleyes:



I'll be 32 in a few months. Spent around four and a half hours at the gym last night. Took a couple punches and enough kicks to leave me hobbling around today, and that's in addition to the time spent on the bags + jiu jitsu + exercise for conditioning. I'll go back for more tomorrow evening.  I gotta laugh at the new guy at work who couldn't come in because "he stepped on a nail". Seriously?


----------



## Fifelaker (Aug 22, 2013)

My youngest daughters old boyfriend stepped on a nail in the back yard. I thought the kid was dying yelps cries hopping around on one foot. When I got him settled down enough to take his shoe off he had to squeeze the "wound" he got a drop of blood a pin head would cover. Now we are in full blown panic mode. He had to go to the ER. We wonder why insurance is high? Thank the heavens they broke up.


----------



## bert0168 (Aug 22, 2013)

Fifelaker said:


> My youngest daughters old boyfriend stepped on a nail in the back yard. I thought the kid was dying yelps cries hopping around on one foot. When I got him settled down enough to take his shoe off he had to squeeze the "wound" he got a drop of blood a pin head would cover. Now we are in full blown panic mode. He had to go to the ER. We wonder why insurance is high? *Thank the heavens they broke up*.



Good on her, saved you the trouble and probably the jail time too!


----------



## tolman_paul (Aug 22, 2013)

One night I was walking down the hallway when I located a sewing needle my bride had dropped via my bear foot. It was situated with the eye facing up, but still managed to penetrate about a 1/2" into my heel. I don't recall carrying on, but do recall needing to locate a pair of pliers to remove it :taped:

Back to fishing stories, don't do too much of that at night time. Mostly cause fishing a summertime activity for me and plenty of sun in the summer. But I do love letting the shrimp pots soak all night.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 22, 2013)

Geez, that looks good.


----------



## moody (Aug 22, 2013)

Fifelaker said:


> My youngest daughters old boyfriend stepped on a nail in the back yard. I thought the kid was dying yelps cries hopping around on one foot. When I got him settled down enough to take his shoe off he had to squeeze the "wound" he got a drop of blood a pin head would cover. Now we are in full blown panic mode. He had to go to the ER. We wonder why insurance is high? Thank the heavens they broke up.



To quote my grandpa

" Ha...pu##y"


----------



## Fifelaker (Aug 22, 2013)

moody said:


> To quote my grandpa
> 
> " Ha...pu##y"



The kid who was 19 or 20 at the time ask me if I would have it checked. I told him I don.t go to the ER for Boo-Boo's. He didn't believe me until a week or so later I got a bigger Boo-Boo and refused to go. Truth be known it could have used a stitch or two. A Band-Aid saved the day


----------



## moody (Aug 22, 2013)

Fifelaker said:


> The kid who was 19 or 20 at the time ask me if I would have it checked. I told him I don.t go to the ER for Boo-Boo's. He didn't believe me until a week or so later I got a bigger Boo-Boo and refused to go. Truth be known it could have used a stitch or two. A Band-Aid saved the day



The only thing that needs checked is his testicles or lack there of.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 22, 2013)

Fifelaker said:


> The kid who was 19 or 20 at the time ask me if I would have it checked. I told him I don.t go to the ER for Boo-Boo's. He didn't believe me until a week or so later I got a bigger Boo-Boo and refused to go. Truth be known it could have used a stitch or two. A Band-Aid saved the day



I cut my thumb off working in Cookville........I went to the hospital in Crossville though. It was a 45 minute drive but since my wife worked at the Crossville hospital, I got free ER care.....gotta save a buck whenever ya can.


----------



## thomas1 (Aug 22, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I cut my legs off working in Cookville........I went to the hospital in Crossville though. It was a 45 minute drive but since my wife worked at the Crossville KFC, I got free transplant legs.....gotta save a buck whenever ya can.



:chicken:


----------



## moody (Aug 22, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I cut my thumb off working in Cookville........I went to the hospital in Crossville though. It was a 45 minute drive but since my wife worked at the Crossville hospital, I got free ER care.....gotta save a buck whenever ya can.



Way to be financially aware.

I broke my hand pretty good and it swelled up really nicely. I avoided the hospital for 3 days my excuse "it still works" wasn't working. I had an 8 hour reconstructive surgery and some tasty chicken broth and kool-aid. Nurse wasn't bad looking either.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 22, 2013)

I fell through a roof 12 feet and landed on a pipe sicking in the ground, also on the way down the tin roof ripped all the hide off my inner arms. Was bruised up pretty bad but drove home. still recovering from that one.


----------



## Fifelaker (Aug 22, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I cut my thumb off working in Cookville........I went to the hospital in Crossville though. It was a 45 minute drive but since my wife worked at the Crossville hospital, I got free ER care.....gotta save a buck whenever ya can.



I haven't cut anything off yet. But it has not been for lack of trying.:msp_wink:


----------



## barneyrb (Aug 22, 2013)

Fifelaker said:


> I haven't cut anything off yet. But it has not been for lack of trying.:msp_wink:



Had a woman want to cut something off one time but that's a story for another time...........

:msp_sneaky::msp_sneaky:


----------



## bert0168 (Aug 22, 2013)

moody said:


> To quote my grandpa
> 
> " Ha...pu##y"



Twisted and de-gloved my thumb almost off on a third story roof once. Don't know how I got down but after the urge to puke left, slapped some duct tape on it and finished the job.

Probably should have seen the tailor for that one.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 22, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> I fell through a roof 12 feet and landed on a pipe sicking in the ground, also on the way down the tin roof ripped all the hide off my inner arms. Was bruised up pretty bad but drove home. still recovering from that one.



Did the pipe go up your.......?????

:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Aug 22, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Did the pipe go up your.......?????
> 
> :msp_sneaky:



Rectum? Hell, damn near killed him.....

Maybe it should be Wrecked him? Hell, damn near killed him.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 22, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Did the pipe go up your.......?????
> 
> :msp_sneaky:


Hit me in the lower back and slide all the way up taking off skin and meat.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 22, 2013)

Duane(Pa) said:


> Rectum? Hell, damn near killed him.....


Nah, if it went up the rectum, I prolly wouldn't have felt nothing. Pipe was only six across.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 22, 2013)

What in the hell were you doing on the damn roof?


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 22, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> What in the hell were you doing on the damn roof?


Trimming huge limbs off and old oak with a stihl pole saw. The pole saw stayed on the roof, I had to come back and get it. Then I had to fix the dern hole after I healed up some.


----------



## dieselfitter (Aug 22, 2013)

I cut myself gutting a deer. I put these in myself with my leatherman. My brother tied them. No pain killers, no booze, no nothin. View attachment 310910
View attachment 310911

That is the deer I was gutting. I was a half hour drive to town and that would jam up my afternoon hunt.


----------



## milkman (Aug 22, 2013)

I repaired this rotator cuff and AC resection myself, well not really, I had the wife stick the tape on after I stitched it up.:hmm3grin2orange:

http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/...ating/21484d1080683935-ouch-400581-ouch-1.jpg


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 22, 2013)

milkman said:


> I repaired this rotator cuff and AC resection myself, well not really, I had the wife stick the tape on after I stitched it up.:hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/...ating/21484d1080683935-ouch-400581-ouch-1.jpg


:msp_confused:


----------



## treesmith (Aug 22, 2013)

superglue can work wonders, not sure it can do much with a 6" pipe up yer clacker though:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## milkman (Aug 22, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> :msp_confused:



Way past my bedtime, just goofin around.:biggrin:


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 22, 2013)

milkman said:


> Way past my bedtime, just goofin around.:biggrin:


I didn't see it. was it on their forums?


----------



## eiklj (Aug 23, 2013)

It's past my bedtime. This thread has gone downhill fast. :msp_bored:


----------



## exSW (Aug 23, 2013)

eiklj said:


> It's past my bedtime. This thread has gone downhill fast. :msp_bored:



Yep, circling the drain faster and faster.


----------



## thomas1 (Aug 23, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> Trimming huge limbs off and old oak with a stihl pole saw. The pole saw stayed on the roof, I had to come back and get it. Then I had to fix the dern hole after I healed up some.


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 23, 2013)

I had a duct tape repair for a broken collarbone and separated shoulder, done by an ancient landingman. I bucked logs lefthanded for three hours after that.


----------



## imagineero (Aug 23, 2013)

I stubbed my toe on a chair leg once. Cried for days.


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 23, 2013)

imagineero said:


> I stubbed my toe on a chair leg once. Cried for days.



Lol!

I had an idiot shoot me in the leg, 6 inches above the knee wth a .38 Special wadcutter. When I didn't fall down, he was so surprised, I took the revolver away from him and beat him with it. I sat down and dug the slug out with a pocketknife and stitched the hole shut with a sewing kit. By God I miss the '70s.


----------



## nmurph (Aug 23, 2013)

I got my foot hung bw the shock and wheel of a Suzuki motocrosser with the throttle stuck WFO. It took about 1/3 of my heel off. When my mother finally got to me, I told her I just needed some alcohol and a Band-Aid...ended up in the hospital for 6d with two surgeries...now I cry when I get my hair cut.


----------



## wyk (Aug 23, 2013)

RandyMac said:


> Lol!
> 
> I had an idiot shoot me in the leg, 6 inches above the knee wth a .38 Special wadcutter. When I didn't fall down, he was so surprised, I took the revolver away from him and beat him with it. I sat down and dug the slug out with a pocketknife and stitched the hole shut with a sewing kit. By God I miss the '70s.



Next time I'm using a shotgun!


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 23, 2013)

reindeer said:


> Next time I'm using a shotgun!



so you found someone to pry that Model 10 out of your ass?


----------



## wyk (Aug 23, 2013)

RandyMac said:


> so you found someone to pry that Model 10 out of your ass?



Easy. Snuck it thru the TSA. It's now in Ireland. Thanks for the help!


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 23, 2013)

reindeer said:


> easy. Snuck it thru the tsa. It's now in ireland. Thanks for the help!



lmao!!!


----------



## milkman (Aug 23, 2013)

reindeer said:


> Next time I'm using a shotgun!



CAREFUL, you think a .38 Special beating hurts, did you ever get beat with a shotgun?


----------



## wyk (Aug 23, 2013)

milkman said:


> CAREFUL, you think a .38 Special beating hurts, did you ever get beat with a shotgun?



I'd be more concerned with where the shotgun goes after the beating, to be frank. That's a hard one to explain to the tSA.


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 23, 2013)

reindeer said:


> I'd be more concerned with where the shotgun goes after the beating, to be frank. That's a hard one to explain to the tSA.



Need not worry cousin, after working you over, I'd need it for a walking stick.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2013)

RandyMac said:


> Need not worry cousin, after working you over, I'd need it for a walking stick.



Age plays a cruel joke on us my friend.......I get tired these days. I never used to get tired. :bang:


----------



## wyk (Aug 23, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Age plays a cruel joke on us my friend.......I get tired these days. I never used to get tired. :bang:



Passing out after drink every night doesn't technically mean you never got tired.


----------

